
Show HN: Readup, a social reading platform. Like HN but you must read to comment - bill_rr
https://readup.com/
======
jacamera
Readup co-founder and sole developer here. Happy to answer any and all
questions (especially technical ones!).

We recently completely overhauled the browser extension to use active tab
instead of broad host permissions in order to be more privacy friendly. During
the rewrite we also made the extension compatible with Firefox which was a big
request from users.

------
bill_rr
Hiya folks. Bill here, CEO/co-founder of Readup. My co-founder and I are both
going to be hanging around here all day today and we'd love to answer your
questions and hear your feedback.

Also, we recently applied to YC (corona batch?) so let's get this conversation
going. ;P

